# MTB shops in Hong Kong



## moediff (Nov 16, 2009)

Will someone please recommend a MTB focused shop or two in Homg Kong. Thanks


----------



## perch (Mar 31, 2006)

You can't go past Flying Ball in my opinion. I have always found them great to deal with.

­¸²y³æ¨®¦æ¦³­­¤½¥q Flying Ball Bicycle Company Limited


----------



## KPH (Aug 1, 2008)

There is also HK Bicycle shop, located in between Fortress Hill & North Point MTR stations (one road back from Kings Road) on HK island

They are quite good, but don't have much variety and aren't as big as Flying Ball but the staff are quite helpful

Hong Kong Bicycle Ltd.


----------



## Loll (May 2, 2006)

Another recommendation for Flying Ball. 

Good selections, but of course price is not comparable to USA


----------



## Mr_Clean (Oct 18, 2010)

It's very easy to deal with Flying Ball's Mr. Lee.


----------



## motard5 (Apr 9, 2007)

Loll said:


> Another recommendation for Flying Ball.
> 
> Good selections, but of course price is not comparable to USA


I assume you mean higher?

this is very odd, considering most things are made close by!

Is it easy to show up to the factories and pickup stuff direct?


----------



## womble (Sep 8, 2006)

motard5 said:


> I assume you mean higher?
> 
> this is very odd, considering most things are made close by!
> 
> Is it easy to show up to the factories and pickup stuff direct?


You seem to be confusing Hong Kong with Taiwan.


----------



## drummercat (Jul 10, 2011)

There is a professional shop in Prince Edward, Kowloon

here is the address:

Gravity reaction cycles Co.
G/F, 43 Tai Nan street, Sham Shui Po,
Kowloon, Hong Kong

Phone: +852 2381 2289
Fax: +852 2381 2289

Mail: [email protected]

Take a look if you swing by there.


----------



## tracerey (Jul 7, 2010)

Hi.

You can try Bull Bike....see link below.

Bull Bike Company


----------

